
Inkstitch Embroidery Extension Par Lexelby - based2
https://inkscape.org/en/~wwderw/%E2%98%85inkstitch-embroidery-extension
======
based2
src: [https://linuxfr.org/news/extensions-inkscape-brodeuse-et-
pal...](https://linuxfr.org/news/extensions-inkscape-brodeuse-et-palettes)

